# Cleaning the Kindle screen?



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I know Leslie's FAQ recommends Endust for Electronics wipes (I LOVE the FAQ, BTW), and I've read about eyeglass cloth/fluid, but are there any other methods?

Would regular wet wipes be okay?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> I know Leslie's FAQ recommends Endust for Electronics wipes (I LOVE the FAQ, BTW), and I've read about eyeglass cloth/fluid, but are there any other methods?
> 
> Would regular wet wipes be okay?


The only consistent thing I have read is to make sure whatever cleaner you use, it should not have alcohol in it or be alcohol-based. Other than that, I think any mild cleanser and soft cloth would be fine. I clean my screen very rarely, to be honest, since I keep my fingers off it when I am reading and the cover closed when I am not.

And thanks for the FAQ praise! I appreciate it!

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

All hail the FAQ


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just use one of those little eye glass cloths. It wipes it clean and doesn't scratch. I've never put any kind of cleaner on it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use the same stuff my dad uses to clean his two big screen TVs, called ScreenClean. Its made for display screens. According to the bottle its streak free and alcohol free. I use it on my computers and MP3s too.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have non-alcohol wipes that I used for my iPaq screen and was planning on using those. I have not had to clean Kwinn's screen as of yet.


----------



## vick_ammo (Nov 22, 2008)

I use an old used bounce sheet.  I also use this on my monitor.  It cleans and removes static that attracts dust.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

soapy70 said:


> I just use one of those little eye glass cloths. It wipes it clean and doesn't scratch. I've never put any kind of cleaner on it.


This is exactly what I just did... I brought my kindle over for a friend to try out and I guess she thought it was touch screen hahaah when I got it back it was littered with finger prints. I got one of my many microfibre cleaning clothes for my glasses and VOILA!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Borrowind (Oct 24, 2010)

A little camera lens-cloth, of the type you can get at the camera store.  If it's goo enough for someone's $3000 lens, it's good enough for my Kindle...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never felt or experienced the need to clean my Kindle screen.  If I did I'd use my iKlear, cleaner for all iScreens.  It's alcohol free.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

vick_ammo said:


> I use an old used bounce sheet. I also use this on my monitor. It cleans and removes static that attracts dust.


I haven't had a need to clean my Kindle screen yet, but I use the same for my HDTV and laptop screens.


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

soapy70 said:


> I just use one of those little eye glass cloths. It wipes it clean and doesn't scratch. I've never put any kind of cleaner on it.


thanks. i've been thinking of how to clean my kindle screen too.
and this is what i have in mind but not sure.
thanks for letting us know this one works.
i think these are called microfibers?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I just use generic glass cleaner sprayed on a paper towel.  Removes grime and greasy finger prints easily, never had a problem.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> I just use generic glass cleaner sprayed on a paper towel. Removes grime and greasy finger prints easily, never had a problem.


Good possibility that contains alcohol. Alcohol is always a no-no for screens.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

It's what I've used for years on pretty much all device screens.  Never ever had a problem, and it's about the only thing able to remove greasy grimy kids' fingerprints from my gizmos with a minimal amount of pressure and wiping.'

Isopropyl alcohol will not harm most screens either.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Stupid question, but why shouldn't alcohol be used on screens?

(Haven't tried this . . . I use a microfiber cloth and a screen cleaning spray on the TV and laptop. Just curious.)


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Some LCD screens can be harmed (turn somewhat yellow) when routinely exposed to alcohols.

It isn't really a practical concern, although marketing of specialized cleaners would like you to believe otherwise.

The biggest concern is to be certain that nothing liquid drips past the edge of the screen into the unit.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Elk said:


> Some LCD screens can be harmed (turn somewhat yellow) when routinely exposed to alcohols.
> 
> It isn't really a practical concern, although marketing of specialized cleaners would like you to believe otherwise.
> 
> The biggest concern is to be certain that nothing liquid drips past the edge of the screen into the unit.


Excellent points. The biggest concern is getting liquid (of any sort) inside the casing/bezel, which is why you should always lightly apply the cleaning solution sparingly to the cloth (it should just be slightly damp, not wet), and not to the screen/keyboard/etc. Brief occasional exposure to a weak ammonia, vinegar, or alcohol solution is far less of a problem than the ketchup, sneezes, cat nose prints, kool-aid, and Lord-knows-what-else regularly graces the screens of electronics in this household. In my 11+ years of parenting, and 20+ years of working in corporate America (including over a decade in pharmacy/lab environments) I've never seen a screen get hazy or otherwise marred from the occasional use of the nearest office/countertop cleaner and cheap paper towels or lab wipes. Not saying it can't/won't happen, but honestly, I've not seen it happen. Even had our big flat-screen TV sprayed with hairspray (don't ask) and was able to remove it with windex with no lasting damage.


----------



## afchief (Oct 27, 2010)

I use distilled water (no minerals to leave streaks) and a microfiber cloth. The cloth is more like a washcloth than the smooth ones that are usually used to clean glasses. I also use this for TVs, computer screens, etc. Works great.


----------



## afchief (Oct 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention, spray a small amount of distilled water onto the cloth. DO NOT spray directly on to any screen.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah, okay. Thanks!


----------



## .jime (Oct 27, 2010)

Bleach and sandpaper. 

Or hot breath and a soft shirt. Either or. Whichever is more convenient.


----------

